# New CT Boy



## SaltForYourWounds (Mar 29, 2014)

Made a trip to PetSmart today for some things, and well- it happened. You guys probably know how this works by now. 

Found him stuck in the back of the shelf, laying on his side and struggling to swim even in the little cup. He did seem excited and wanted to wiggle and dance as best he could, so I figured I'd give him a shot. Outside of what I think is a swim bladder issue, he seems otherwise active and curious with gorgeous, bright colors. 










No name yet, but he seems feisty and likes exploring his half of the planted 10g divided he's in. I'll add some pics of him in the tank once he's a little more settled. Putting him in the warmer water definitely seemed to improve his color and condition, even after just a few hours. 

I'm planning on daily PWCs and water testing, and have epsom salts on hand if I need to use them. 

Here's to hoping he makes a full recovery! :-D


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Congratulations on your new boy. I wish him all the best for a full recovery.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Awh, he's so pretty! Hope he gets better!


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Soooooooo beautiful! I'm hoping with you that he will make a full recovery!


----------



## SaltForYourWounds (Mar 29, 2014)

He made it through the night! Found him this morning resting vertically in his floating betta log (didn't think to get a pic) with what looked like a sad little bubble nest in the top hole. Got him to eat at least one pellet, then cupped him and did an 80% WC. Despite his swimming issues, he's exploring his tank and seems to have less trouble swimming than he did yesterday. 

The girl at the store where I got him said "oh, well...sometimes they can be lazy" when I mentioned that he looked sick and that he shouldn't be laying on his side like that. Yuuuuuup, just lazy- seems legit.

His new home. Makes me sad to see him lay like this, even though he's likely just resting in between trips around the tank.










Poor guy.



















Thanks for all the positive words and wishes. I'll be sure to update!


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

I would love to see updates. It would be great to see him get better!


----------



## IcyFin (Jan 26, 2014)

Aww, what a lovely boy! I hope he makes a full recovery!


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I would be inclined to consider putting him a small floating tank inside the main tank. one that allows the tank water to flow through. Just so that he doesn't struggle to get the surface air he needs. Hopefully he will pick up and make a full recovery, it's such a shame he is such a lovely looking boy with vibrant colours.


----------



## SaltForYourWounds (Mar 29, 2014)

beautiful Betta said:


> I would be inclined to consider putting him a small floating tank inside the main tank. one that allows the tank water to flow through. Just so that he doesn't struggle to get the surface air he needs. Hopefully he will pick up and make a full recovery, it's such a shame he is such a lovely looking boy with vibrant colours.


I'll look into making one out of craft mesh. So far, he has a floating log that I frequently find him sitting in as well as a lot of floating plants that he rests in. Is there anything else I should be looking to treat with?

In his log. He ate 2 pellets this morning.


----------



## SaltForYourWounds (Mar 29, 2014)

Doing time in fish jail. 










He doesn't just sit at the bottom, he's able to swim and does so upright when he does- it's just when he rests, he lists to one side and rests like in the above pictures. Fins aren't overly clamped when he's swimming, just when he's resting. No pineconing, good appetite.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

He is probably still purging the ammonia toxins from his body, I have read that methylene blue can help with ammonia poisoning, not sure if that would be as a regular bath treatment. Or just add to the tank. I think another option might be aquarium/Epson salt, as that will draw toxins out of the body. Maybe with a bit of research you might get some answers, I have never used either as treatment for ammonia poisoning only what I have read on other threads if I am remembering correctly, I know the MB was definitely mentioned but how exactly I cant remember. That's assuming his condition is caused by the conditions in the cup.


----------



## SaltForYourWounds (Mar 29, 2014)

beautiful Betta said:


> He is probably still purging the ammonia toxins from his body, I have read that methylene blue can help with ammonia poisoning, not sure if that would be as a regular bath treatment. Or just add to the tank. I think another option might be aquarium/Epson salt, as that will draw toxins out of the body. Maybe with a bit of research you might get some answers, I have never used either as treatment for ammonia poisoning only what I have read on other threads if I am remembering correctly, I know the MB was definitely mentioned but how exactly I cant remember. That's assuming his condition is caused by the conditions in the cup.


I picked up some epsom salt and added 2 tbsp (dissolved in treated tank water, then added) after his last WC. Saw a poop this morning- it's brown. 

He's not looking any better, but no worse and he _is _eating even if it's just 1-2 pellets at a time. Thinking of asking in Diseases & Emergencies if I don't see any change in the next few days.


----------



## pfenty (Apr 15, 2014)

He's cute


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes that might be a good idea. At least he is eating ok, which makes me think he will pick up in time, truly sick animals do not want to eat.

Wishing him all the best.


----------



## SaltForYourWounds (Mar 29, 2014)

Update- Nice Surprise!

He's doing better! So much better that I decided to give him a reprieve from fish jail and let him out into the tank. I got home last night and found that he's no longer resting on his side like in the previous pics, but on his tail (more upright!). He's swimming better, not at all struggling to get to the surface, and starting to eat even more.

Still no name.




























Thanks again for all the kind words. It really is amazing what fresh water, some TLC, and a dedicated community of betta keepers can do.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

That's fantastic news. I would gradually start removing the salt from the water now, he will no longer need it. Just do it gradual with your water changes not adding anymore salt when you change the water.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Phew! Such happy news that he is doing better.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

wow, im glad he is doing better. he is a beautiful boy. how is he doing now? wishes for a speady road to full recovery


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

He looks much better! He's so cute!


----------



## SaltForYourWounds (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks! He's adorable, and from what I can see he's getting back to 100% pretty quickly. No resting on his side unless he's chilling on a plant- he loves his "nests" of water sprite and whatever else I have in there that floats. 

I'll post more pics once I see some more change- would like to see his pretty fins grow out some more. Still no name.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe call him Regen, standing for/meaning regenerate. I'm really liking odd names right now lol, as you can probably tell!
This is the definition for it:
reformed or reborn, especially in a spiritual or moral sense.
I think it would be cool for his name to be that!

Or 'Suki' which is japanese for "beloved".
King, Cosmo, Zeus, that's all I can think of haha.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Regen means "rain" in German.


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Netti said:


> Regen means "rain" in German.


Hmm, Thats pretty! 
How'd you know that? Are you German or did you use a translator? :lol:


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

I was born in Germany


----------



## shyanne (Mar 5, 2014)

Netti said:


> I was born in Germany


Oh, that's cool! I've always liked Germany! :-D


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

:-D Maybe one day you will make a trip there!


----------



## SaltForYourWounds (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I'm going to name him Numot as I'm a huge Magic: the Gathering nerd and have sort of a theme going with fish names. I'd love to have a sorority with mostly lady planeswalker named fish- Chandra, Liliana, Tamiyo, Vraska, etc.- but I doubt that'll happen.

In a little over 2 weeks, he went from the droopy, sad looking boy in the OP to this:



















Someone got a new neighbor today as I moved Bogle into the other half of the divided 10 gallon tank. I'm probably going to have to order more plants or a moss wall to cut down on how well they can see each other. 

Stay out of my territory. 









HAY GUYZ


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

What a great recovery he made. He is stunning too. What a great find, and the compassion you had to give him a chance.

I love his last pic/avatar pic the best, you can really appreciate his colour finnage. A close second the pic above that one, the way the light has caught his pectoral fin and the overall pose.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Actually just changed my mind I like the second from last pic the best. Followed closely by the last. preferring the closed mouth shot, lol


----------



## SaltForYourWounds (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks!

The pics really don't do him justice- he's gorgeous IRL. I need to get some video of the flaring war that's going on between him and Bogle now that they're neighbors. Hope they eventually get over it, but they're pretty to watch. I'm putting a jump guard on the top of the divider tomorrow, I think.

The last pic is my favorite just because his facial expression makes me laugh- glad I caught that on camera.


----------



## Netti (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, he's gorgeous! Glad he's doing so much better! :-D


----------

